# validation in jsp



## shashanksingade (Sep 4, 2006)

hi,
how do we check whether the given field in a html page is a digit or a letter( if the input type is string)(scripting done using jsp)
i tried with isNaN() function but it did not work out 
please give me the suitable code,
help me out!!
bye.


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Form Input Validation in JavaScript


----------

